# XEROX PHASER 3130 Fehlercodes



## Klang (12. März 2004)

Hallo Leutz,

hat jemand ne Ahnung wo ich eine Übersicht über die angetzeigten Fehlercodes meines oben genannten Druckers bekomme?
Kann derzeit nicht drucken....

MfG


----------



## server (12. März 2004)

Hi,
Wenn du den Drucker hast, würde ich mich einfach an den Support bei http://www.xerox.de wenden.


----------

